# Seek help with preparing my tank for shrimps



## bigman (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi all:
I have a planted tank that is about two years old. Last year I had some die off in the tank with some shrimps and did not
have the focus to do much with it except to keep my lights on and topped the tank up with aged water. I am planning to go back
keeping shrimp big time (Cherry shrimp and Crystals). I want to know what is the BEST way to prepare my tank for this. I have had
snails and planarias in the tanks before so I want to make sure they are gone. I know copper would kill them and copper will desipate after a 
few weeks.. and is the easiest to do but not sure if that is the wise thing to do. Is there something new at the pet industry where you just put
it in the tank and leave it for a few days/weeks to kill off any crustaceans and worms and then it will dissipate and safe for my shrimps (crustaceans).
I do not want to strip the tank down and redo it.. is reason for the inquiry. Thank you


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

bigman said:


> I know copper would kill them and copper will desipate (sic) after a
> few weeks.. and is the easiest to do but not sure if that is the wise thing to do.


Bleach would dissipate as chlorine evaporates. Copper is a metal and will not dissipate. Otherwise all our pennies would disappear.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Snails are not a bad thing in a shrimp tank. Assasin snails work wonders on many pest snails (ramshorn, pond, and even harder shelled small MTS/Poso snails). Planaria can be killed using 'No Planaria' and/or Panacur (fenbendazole). The aqueous Panacar in solution is the easiest and cleanest to work woth (it also kills any hydra in your tank). You can initially gravel vac the tank before and after treatment to remove any loose/dead/decaying matter from the substrate.

AND as Gary mentioned above, DO NOT USE COPPER!

Just a few helpful tips to get you on your way.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## bigman (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you all for my late reply. I appeciate the help.


----------

